# New GHG Tim newbold lessers...really?



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Jokes on me! I heard they were on the small side...I've seen chickens bigger then these things! I picked up a dozen just as a filler and figured eh what the heck $260 isn't bad! At least they look good.. Just wanted to give someone a heads up if they were looking at them. 

Here is a pic. The decoy is on top of a flat of shells(3" shells) that is also a size 13 boot I'm wearing









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't they only come with field stakes as well? I thought about buying them but I heard they were super small so I held off. Kinda glad I did now!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

new to goose hunting? ever had a real lesser in your hand?

lessers have been marketed as a cheaper replacement for reg goose decoys. you bought the marketing.

looks pretty accurate to me.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> new to goose hunting? ever had a real lesser in your hand?
> 
> lessers have been marketed as a cheaper replacement for reg goose decoys. you bought the marketing.
> 
> looks pretty accurate to me.


Took the words outta my mouth! Lessers are small, REALLY small...like a 5lb goose small...

Those look like some fine lesser dekes to me and could double as juveniles in the early season


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> new to goose hunting? ever had a real lesser in your hand?
> 
> lessers have been marketed as a cheaper replacement for reg goose decoys. you bought the marketing.
> 
> looks pretty accurate to me.


No, I'm not new to goose hunting. To answer the second part of your question...afraid not, sorry that is all you got to work with! :SHOCKED:

Yes I have shot real lesser GEESE. I ran GHG's older version for years. figured it would be somewhat chip off the ole block but I was wrong. oh well


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I think they look awesome. We kill alot of birds over our lessers. Very affordable as well. They would also pack well for a road trip

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I picked up few dozen for $200 a dozen shipped This was to change the spread around and best part is they fit in a 12 slot full body decoy bag. Also I can't carry a ton more if I'm not able to drive in a field. I have had them all setup up have to say they looked great and even how small they were you can see them from a far distance. Trust me I was worried about size until I walked up stairs and my goose mount was the same size. The detail is great I n these decoys. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Duck-Hunter said:


> No, I'm not new to goose hunting. To answer the second part of your question...afraid not, sorry that is all you got to work with! :SHOCKED:
> 
> Yes I have shot real lesser GEESE. I ran GHG's older version for years. figured it would be somewhat chip off the ole block but I was wrong. oh well


You'd be real upset then if you bought their cacklers. Those are the size of a nerf football.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

SBE II said:


> You'd be real upset then if you bought their cacklers. Those are the size of a nerf football.


Ha, I can only imagine. The first thing that popped into my mind when I opened the box was " dang I'd hate to see how small the cacklers are."

They are a great looking decoy it just caught me off guard I assumed they were a LITTLE smaller then the old lessers. I plan on giving them a go around. They will backpack in easy that's for sure 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

got a feeling this is why they are onsale at cabelas...:lol:


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Way to pull some negativity outta the pros before the season even starts Justyn!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

A friend of mine got a dozen a few days ago and he was disappointed with their size as well. He put one next to a full body mallard and said they're about the same size.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Personally....I think the real problem is people have gotten comfortable using "Sasquatch" sized decoys, when they aren't needed to be effective and/or successful in the field.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

field-n-feathers said:


> Personally....I think the real problem is people have gotten comfortable using "Sasquatch" sized decoys, when they aren't needed to be effective and/or successful in the field.


Meh...I like a mix I use honker and life size, but I wouldn't use a lesser or a cackler..There's a fine line in visibility..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

optimax115 said:


> A friend of mine got a dozen a few days ago and he was disappointed with their size as well. He put one next to a full body mallard and said they're about the same size.


Because thats how big they actually are haha...I don't use them but if you name a decoy a lesser expect it to be a size of a lesser..


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

SBE II said:


> Meh...I like a mix I use honker and life size, but I wouldn't use a lesser or a cackler..There's a fine line in visibility..


I did that for years, until last season. I use all lesser/life size now. Even some of the lesser decoys on the market are in fact larger than a true "life-size" Giant Canada goose. Let alone being a true "life-size" lesser or cackler.

My point being I would not hesitate to use an all lesser spread made by any manufacturer.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well anyone hunt over these yet?

Thinking about picking some up for walk in field hunts and a few sandbar hunts where I gotta walk a long ways. Light weight and compact sounds right for this type scenario. Sounds like 3 dozen bagged would fit in a big jet sled. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

field-n-feathers said:


> I did that for years, until last season. I use all lesser/life size now. Even some of the lesser decoys on the market are in fact larger than a true "life-size" Giant Canada goose. Let alone being a true "life-size" lesser or cackler.
> 
> My point being I would not hesitate to use an all lesser spread made by any manufacturer.


X2 100% you don't need to hunt over huge dinosaur decoys to kill geese. I love my older hard core lessers. If I run 6-9 dozen full body lessers they will get seen well enough. If a flock can pick out a group of 5 live geese in a field and lite in them, I don't think they will have any problem seeing 6-9 dozen lessers.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

We ran Justyn's on a lights out hunt on Monday. 17 by 8 am, but we did have a few avian x and big foots in the mix.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool thx

On a related subject anyone get their hands on the new FA decoys? Wonder how their new connections and durability are holding up? They sure look nice. Have that DSD look IMO. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Is FA brand in any way affiliated with Jeff Foiles ? This is not a dig on anyone who buys his stuff, I am just curious.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

LunkedIn shows he was with FA 2004-2009 but I really don't know


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Love the GHG Tim lessers and so easy to carry, setup and i can carry 4 dozen no issue. You can put a dozen in a full body 12 slot duck bag and they weigh have half as much as the FA lesser brand. Here they are setup with a few GHG lookers and couple FA full size decoys. Bad things about them paint still comes off, since decoys are smaller cones don't all line up but these decoys look great, also they move GREAT in the wind better than full size GHG I had and I had no issue seeing them from far away. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> Is FA brand in any way affiliated with Jeff Foiles ? This is not a dig on anyone who buys his stuff, I am just curious.


Nope. Bigfoot is though


----------

